# New toy to help in the woods



## gvwp (Oct 21, 2017)

Bought a skidder today. Its an oldie but goodie. Timberjack 208. All new rubber, center pin, refurbished 351 Detroit. Fairly good shape for its age. Have a couple jobs coming up with a bit of very large Red and White Oak. This will get the job done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 15 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 22, 2017)

Great looking machine! New tires is a good thing, they are not cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2017)

nice....that thing is a beast!


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 22, 2017)

Fantastic! Any more equipment on your wish list??? Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 22, 2017)

That will get it done for sure.


----------



## gvwp (Oct 23, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Fantastic! Any more equipment on your wish list??? Chuck



Oh yes. I really want/need an edger for the sawmill. Would save a great bit of time milling but one step at a time.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2017)

gvwp said:


> Oh yes. I really want/need an edger for the sawmill. Would save a great bit of time milling but one step at a time.


What is an edger, and what does it do? Chuck


----------



## gvwp (Oct 24, 2017)

It edges both sides of a board as they come off the sawmill. Moveable blades so you can adjust for width. Makes milling lumber a lot faster.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 26, 2017)

Going to take some getting used to. That beast can do some real damage. Should be a great addition.


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice toy!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks good and sure it will be very useful. Seems you can never have enough support equipment or time and back saving tools


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Oct 28, 2017)

gvwp said:


> It edges both sides of a board as they come off the sawmill. Moveable blades so you can adjust for width. Makes milling lumber a lot faster.



I built a edger for my saw mill. got two HD 10inch 15amp ripping saws from a pawnshop and mounted the faceplate of one on allthred then made a frame for them. the deck was made of old conveyor fabric pulling the boards thru the saws. it works great but need to have second person doning that when I'm milling. so it doesn't get used very much. I mostly just use a straight edge and one of the saws. goes just as quick.


----------

